# Great salt lake



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I swear... I swear there is a small population of carp thriving in the lake. I see carcasses all the time when im out by the shoreline.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Mallardhead12 said:


> I swear there is a small population of carp thriving in the lake. I see carcasses all the time when im out by the shoreline.


If they are thriving, why are you finding carcasses? Sounds to me like they are dieing...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

PBH said:


> Mallardhead12 said:
> 
> 
> > I swear there is a small population of carp thriving in the lake. I see carcasses all the time when im out by the shoreline.
> ...


I gotta say he has a point here.......l

They are probably swimming into the lake from an inlet, and quickly dying before they can find their way back to safety


----------



## cwnhtr (Nov 29, 2012)

I would guess they swim in and die or float in after they are already dead.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

There is more than a small population of carp in the wetland marsh lakes that surround the GSL and I am sure some of them either swim or are inadvertently swept through the drainage breaches in the dikes and die in the brine of the GSL.


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

i've seen several out by that big rock by the marina while duck hunting, it makes you wonder if they are immune to the salt water


----------

